# A new style of Judo



## J-kid (Jan 16, 2003)

How many styles of Judo are there out there, I studie Jacket wrestling style of judo made by John R Holm, He is top of the line and i believe he is a master of the art , He has been doing it his whole life almost and it shows.  I have learned much from him and he always seems to have somthing new to show me.  But how many diffrent types of judo are there out there?


----------



## yilisifu (Jan 16, 2003)

I was always told that the only true "judo", by that name, is the Kodokan version, although there are certainly many versions of jujutsu and other grappling arts.


----------



## J-kid (Jan 16, 2003)

Well they all start from somewhere but seem to branch off a little in style depending where you train and so forth.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Jan 16, 2003)

Jacket Wrestling, a type of Judo, eh? Funny, Judo normaly involves one. What does this imrpove over traditional Kodokan Judo, what sets it apart? I'm interested now........


----------



## ace (Jan 16, 2003)

This Sounds Like Sombo.
What Are The Rules That U Follow.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 16, 2003)

Kawaishi Judo:
http://www.bestjudo.com/brgokyo.shtml

I think there's only this, Kosen, and of course Kodokan that are true styles of Kano's judo (one might include Korean yudo).


----------



## J-kid (Jan 17, 2003)

Its really diffrent we work with body manigement and diffrent style of Judo.

If you have any questions about it please ask.


----------



## ace (Jan 17, 2003)

Jacket Wrestling is another name for Sambo.
Sambo Has Throws Arm & Leg Submissons.
Pins.

Like Judo u can Win from A Perfect Throw.
Un like Judo U can not Win from a Pin.
Armlocks are simalar, but no Chicken Wings.

Un like Judo U can Use Leg Locks, But Straight only.
No Choking is aloud. 

The Uniform is an all Red or Blue outfit
Wearing A Kurtika(Jacket),Wresltling Shoes.

Explain Your Instructors Styel for us please.
Thankx Judo-Kid


----------



## arnisador (Jan 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> *Jacket Wrestling is another name for Sambo. *



This has been my understanding as well.


----------



## ace (Jan 18, 2003)

Im still Waiting for an Answer
:lookie:


----------



## J-kid (Jan 18, 2003)

Well it conbines all the diffrent skills from wrestling with judo jujutsu,  To give you a conparisent on how we are really diffrent then a Tradional Judo Club, are throws where we grab how we set up is very diffrent.  We only do a few Leg locks but we always have BJJ and Sambo Guys coming down to train with us and i pick up more from them.


----------



## J-kid (Jan 18, 2003)

even though you cant leg lock in Judo Comp:uzi:


----------



## J-kid (Jan 18, 2003)

we also do alot of ground work.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Judo-kid _
> *  But how many diffrent types of judo are there out there? *



They all stemmed from one. All I can tell you is that you need keep training and refining what you have. Keep the good stuff then refine it some more. Take the material you don't like or don't think you'll use and put it in the back of your mind. Practice those on occassion since you'll never know when you just might need 'em. All arts are; are tools. Each art are good in their own right. Drills of motion. All you can improve on are basics.


----------



## ace (Jan 18, 2003)

This Still does Not Answer my Question????/
It Still Sounds Like Sambo

Sambo has alot of Wrestling & Judo/ Ju Jitsu
Techniques.


----------



## Angus (Jan 19, 2003)

Yeah, sounds a lot like a sambo. Probably came from a teacher that did sambo and judo?


----------



## ace (Jan 19, 2003)

Which is not a Bad Thing at all.
But The Post Say's a New Styel Of Judo.


My Question is How Does it Differ from Sambo
Or Kodokan Judo????

Both Are Styels of Jacket Wrestling
Both Use Arm Locks & Throws


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jan 20, 2003)

I do know there is old style Judo and Olympic Judo which only differ in the types of techniques used for matches, but other than that I have never heard of there being different "styles" of Judo as there are in Karate or Jujutsu.


----------



## J-kid (Jan 21, 2003)

Has anyone seen John R holm or talk to him or seen his students fight (like me)  Its not sambo,  Its really diffrent.  Its hard to explain on the internet.


----------



## JDenz (Jan 21, 2003)

Ace wanted me to post you guys this link 
http://members.tripod.com/fishboyforever/sambo_is_a_russian_martial_arts_.htm


Mod Note: Edited typo to make link clickable. - KR


----------



## ace (Jan 21, 2003)

:cheers:


----------



## JDenz (Jan 21, 2003)

anytime


----------



## ace (Jan 21, 2003)

I've been searching the Name

    Jhon R. Holm on The Net
 Nothing has been Found
Is there a Link Or Web Site Were We Might Find Him
Were Has HE Fought/ Who has he fought????/////

________________________________________________

RyuShikan
___________

The Jikishin-Ryu Was Using The Name Judo some
200 years before the Birth of Kano.
I've also been reserching a group known as
Kosen Judo


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jan 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> *
> The Jikishin-Ryu Was Using The Name Judo some
> 200 years before the Birth of Kano.
> ...



Ace, 


Here is some info on Jikishin Ryu Jujutsu and Kosen Judo found at this website:
http://www.kobukaijujitsu.com/sensei6.html


----------



## J-kid (Jan 22, 2003)

I have found stuff some papers have to do with his case against bowing,  But i found some on his training as well.


----------



## ace (Jan 23, 2003)

Were can we find it?????????


----------



## ace (Jan 25, 2003)

& Judo kid i am still waiting for an answer.
><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><


----------



## J-kid (Jan 25, 2003)

Err making the search hard is a bunch of web sites about his case against bowing.

I just got back from my tournment for WASHINGTON STATE CHAMPION.

Are Judo Club got 11 Gold and 3 Silver.

I got a gold medal.

Next time i want to fight in both Jr And Seniors.

I will at nationals.

Its funny 2 of are silvers are from are own guys getting second because they fought our own guys for first.


----------



## ace (Jan 25, 2003)

Congrates Did u win By Throw Pin Or SUBMISSON????
Hey Send us a link Were To Find More Info.


----------



## ace (Jan 26, 2003)

?????????/


----------



## ace (Jan 26, 2003)

What Rank Are U in Judo/M.A.
I Still Can't Find Anything on Your Teacher.
I've Even Asked A Few Judo Shodans???

And There Were other Teams besides Your School
There Rite????????


----------



## J-kid (Jan 26, 2003)

It took me 3 seconds to find this and i will find you something about him next.

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/local/49699_judo07.shtml

Search Under my clubs Name,  US Judo Training Center


----------



## ace (Jan 26, 2003)

Glad it took U 3 seconds.
Pearsonaly The Bow Does Not Bother me.

Now as for My other Questions??????


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 26, 2003)

Ace, 
For info on Mr. Holm, 
goto Google and use the following search terms exactly
"John Holm" judo

You will get about 3 pages of links, most about his fight against bowing.


Hey JK...whats the scoop on this Leilani Akiyama? 


> Yet according to her coach, John Holm, Ph.D., Akiyama is the top contender for judo in the 2004 Olympics.



This your instructor?  Just curious.


----------



## J-kid (Jan 27, 2003)

Yeah, 

I happen to know her , She is awsome and kills everyone in judo and Wrestling without a problem/


----------



## ace (Jan 27, 2003)

I currius What is Your Rank?????
Not that it Matters much But i read several Times
People have asked & got no response?????/


----------



## Angus (Jan 27, 2003)

Dude, look in his profile. He's a green belt.


----------



## ace (Jan 27, 2003)

U got Me LoL


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 27, 2003)

Thats it, drop and give us 40.....


----------



## ace (Jan 27, 2003)

Push ups????////// Done.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 27, 2003)

Heh, knowing *ace* I bet he really did the pushups!


----------



## ace (Jan 27, 2003)




----------



## JDenz (Jan 28, 2003)

lol


----------

